# Decent coffee in Snowdonia?



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm off Mountain biking for a week in Snowdonia in a couple of months - I thought I'd put in some early research. Can anyone recommend any decent places for Coffee?


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

I had a really good Cappuccino at the Alpine Coffee Shop (http://www.alpinecoffeeshop.net/) in Betws-Y-Coed a few months back. Went back in January after a hike up Moel Siabod and it was undergoing a refurbishment so unfortunately shut but should be open again by now. It's right by the entrance to the railway station.


----------

